# Latest Cork Decoys



## Scott R (Mar 31, 2011)

Finally back in the shop today working on some birds after taking a couple of weeks off.  Here's a few birds I finished up earlier this month before a show. 

All are cork, tupalo heads with acrylic paint.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Mar 31, 2011)

Looks real good, you must have been pretty busy.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 31, 2011)

*Great job*

These decoys look great.


----------



## Scott R (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys.  Hopefully will have some more to post in a week or so.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 2, 2011)

*Cork*

Where do you get your cork? I found some in and old house . I ruffed out a Decoy that will work but it dont look like yours.


----------



## Scott R (Apr 2, 2011)

Killer I get all my cork from Willy McDonald at The Duck Blind.  I use the high density tan cork.  I think the sheets are 24" x 36" and you can get it in several different thicknesses.  I think he sells single blocks or will cut a block custom if you don't want a whole sheet.

Here's a link.

http://theduckblind.com/


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 2, 2011)

*Thanks*

I  will send you some pics of the decoy I made. I think the decoy weight looks better than the decoy.LOL. I was trying to make a working ruff cut decoy. I painted it flat black and flat white with Walmat spray paint. And I used a sawzall to shape the bock.


----------



## Scott R (Apr 3, 2011)

Send it on.  I'll be looking for it.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 3, 2011)

*soon*

Next day or so.


----------



## CLDUCKS (Apr 9, 2011)

yep... looks like a cork decoy to me.


----------



## Scott R (Apr 9, 2011)

Trade you one for about 20 of those lanyards.


----------



## CLDUCKS (Apr 9, 2011)

No thanks... but they look good man


----------



## killerv (Apr 9, 2011)

y'all and your cork decoys and handmade lanyards...overkill I say...overkill! setup on the x and you don't need either.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 9, 2011)

*You know you might be right.*

You know if I dont ever kill another duck I have killed my share. Alot of times when I hunt I dont even load my gun. I would rather  just watch the birds work and let the kids killem. Its just about what you want to do.


----------



## Scott R (Apr 9, 2011)

killerv said:


> y'all and your cork decoys and handmade lanyards...overkill I say...overkill! setup on the x and you don't need either.



Shut Up


----------



## Scott R (Apr 9, 2011)

killer elite said:


> You know if I dont ever kill another duck I have killed my share. Alot of times when I hunt I dont even load my gun. I would rather  just watch the birds work and let the kids killem. Its just about what you want to do.



I agree.  I have no doubt that I would have stopped waterfowl hunting about 7 years ago had I not gotten into carving.   It became boring and really had no new challenges outside of wanting to take a barrows GE, harli, and eider.  Watching birds come to something I created changed it all.   I still have days where I get blood thirsty but the majority are primarily about relaxing, watching the decoys, and really "seeing" what a duck looks like.  Not just snapping a pic and throwing it in the bottom of the boat....but really looking at it....they are amazing creations.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 9, 2011)

*Hope( Great Post)*

I hope that I can pass my love of this sport on to the  younger folks out there that really love this sport. I have hunted every season that I have been able to. By the nature of my first vocation I have hunted all over the world. I have shot ducks on the Korean DMZ and in Germany. I have broke ice in Kansas and Arkansas. Born in the Mississippi Delta and swated bugs in the blind in S.C. abd Fla. I love it. I have hunted the ocean and the rivers of GA. I am no expert I learn new things every time I go. It is a great thing to see dolphins in your decoys. I have bought a 3 dollar duck stamp , I have had duck hunting partners long dead and gone that the U.S. Army has named Army camps after them. I have tried to hunt with in the law at all times. I have had game wardens check my over and under shotgun for a plug. Aint much out there I have not seen. I was on the 1985 National Retriever club champ commitee. I am proud to say I am a duck hunter. It aint all about killin.


----------



## Scott R (Apr 10, 2011)

Not alot of the old guys left that still waterfowl...good to hear you are still rocking.  I couldn't agree more about one of your statements in an earlier post about taking kids.  The carving community has made a huge push in the last 3 years to bring young blood into decoy carving.  Kids are the future and it's great to see them getting involved in hunting and carving and hoipefully staying out of trouble while carrying on a great tradition.

Please guys...take a kid hunting any chance you get.  The experience you'll give them will make an impression for a lifetime and as cliche' as it may sound you could change someones life.


----------



## Rich M (May 1, 2011)

Love the attitude on those decoys.

I have to admit the same as stated above - after 30+ years of duck hunting, I would be done if my dad didn't like it so much.  I typically shoot "back-up", and just love watching him fold the birds.

Decoy carving got me thru my divorce in 1996.  Never got very good but have one head & body form I did well. 
1999 started United Waterfowlers Florida.  
2000 saw the Hybrid Duck Boat plans go public.

I hope to hunt timber with my dad and uncle, and to shoot a brant or two - then would be able to lay my shotgun down and say I've done most of what waterfowling has to offer.  

With that said, I'm eyeing a .410 to hunt with using hevi-shot this season.  The kill just doesn't matter any more.

I need a couple local kids to teach how to duck hunt and build boats.


----------



## Woods Savvy (May 1, 2011)

some of the best i have ever seen


----------



## Larry Young Jr (May 23, 2011)

Scout you did it again. They look awesome.
Good luck and be safe
Larry


----------



## emusmacker (May 23, 2011)

killer elite said:


> I hope that I can pass my love of this sport on to the  younger folks out there that really love this sport. I have hunted every season that I have been able to. By the nature of my first vocation I have hunted all over the world. I have shot ducks on the Korean DMZ and in Germany. I have broke ice in Kansas and Arkansas. Born in the Mississippi Delta and swated bugs in the blind in S.C. abd Fla. I love it. I have hunted the ocean and the rivers of GA. I am no expert I learn new things every time I go. It is a great thing to see dolphins in your decoys. I have bought a 3 dollar duck stamp , I have had duck hunting partners long dead and gone that the U.S. Army has named Army camps after them. I have tried to hunt with in the law at all times. I have had game wardens check my over and under shotgun for a plug. Aint much out there I have not seen. I was on the 1985 National Retriever club champ commitee. I am proud to say I am a duck hunter. It aint all about killin.



Killer, very well said. Thanks for your contribution to the sport I love so much. I love watching my son get all excited in anticipation of the ducks arriving. The preparations, cleaning and rigging the dekes, and telling stories of hunts past. And watching him learn that there's more to duck hunting than duck killing. That's waht hunting is all about and why I love duck hunting so much.


----------



## andyparm (Jan 28, 2015)

Sorry to bring up an old post but my PM thingy is not working. Scott R. I have recently started carving and need some advice! Please PM if you see this.  Thanks


----------

